
Neuromechanics of flamingos’ amazing feats of balance - sohkamyung
https://theconversation.com/neuromechanics-of-flamingos-amazing-feats-of-balance-78160
======
cup
The mechanics of birds are really amazing. This reminds me of a video I saw of
a shoebill hunting. The ability to move its body while keeping its head
absolutely locked in place is great.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrMDIIo8yU4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GrMDIIo8yU4)

I wish we had some of the bigger birds around still so we could see them fly.
Imagine a 110kg Argentavis above your head. It makes me wonder whether
engineers will be able to create something to allow individuals to "fly" like
one.

~~~
Neurocynic
A lot of birds can do this. Famously, the chicken -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCdrHaOWu40](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OCdrHaOWu40)

